# Magic Wand controls IR remote controlled items



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

This is really cool; gotta see item being sold through ThinkGeek, especially if you become a witch or warlock on Halloween for your haunt. A Magic Wand to wave and control your IR remote controlled items. Really nice looking product too (a bit pricey but looks like quality item).

Here's the manufacture's website, The Magic Wand Company, where you can find the manuals. The site is beautifully done, sort of like what you'd expect if it came from Harry Potter, and be sure to click on all the items on the pages to fully explore the site. You can order it from the mfgr site and they ship to the US from a Chicago warehouse, but with the current exchange rate it's basically the same price from Think Geek. Actually maybe not since the UK price to US also includes shipping and taxes I believe. Oh well check it out for yourself if you are interested.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I like it. Now we need one of you to come up with magical prop ideas using 13 different IR functions.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Interesting concept, assuming your neighbor doesn't accidently start controlling your props while channel-surfing.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Bone To Pick said:


> Interesting concept, assuming your neighbor doesn't accidently start controlling your props while channel-surfing.


Now that certainly, would not be funny! But I can see my wife getting this for the house. She is big on HP.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

I can see a great use for this - the Picaxe can read IR signals. You could have single or multiple Picaxe boards set to read different wand signals and do different things like activate smoke machines and so on.

Thanks for bringing this to our attention!


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

I know that there are IR light controls; and TVs, CD Players, DVD players, DVR players/recorders use IR remote controllers. I have a Mac with an IR remote. I also have a compact speaker system for my iPod that has an IR remote that controls the speakers and my iPod. 

I can see making a DVD (much like making a CD) with various "tracks" containing footage of a "spirit" on it, playing it in a DVD player which is hooked up to a monitor/tv, covering it with a scrim if necessary and having a witch/warlock/wizard conjure up the "spirit" when necessary (obviously scripted, but still there would be quite a bit of flexibility to it). A flick of the wand might switch "tracks". Another movement of the wand would turn on a fire under a cauldron, and another would turn on lights within a smoking cauldron. Another movement of the wand would call the frogs to sing (through iPod). Stuff like that. I would love to operate other props with the wand. Unfortunately my remote controlled tarantula and scorpion are RF not IR. 

I know that IR does have its limitation. Not clear on what they are but think I heard something like maybe a 30-foot range...Can't go through walls and such...I don't think you need a direct line of sight but not 100% certain of this.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Interesting concept - I might have to play with this a bit


----------

